# Need a "band-aid" for rear deck



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

After having my 66 in the rain today, I found a leak into the trunk at both sides under rear window. Problem is that the PO did not seal up the rear deck (do not think I am using the correct name, but the area right under the rear window) when the car was painted. I can see under the chrome trim strip that it looks like rusty metal underneath. 

My thought is to remove the chrome trim, clean the V shaped channel out, and apply a rust sealer by brush to slow down any further rust. I would then use something, maybe body caulk, to seal the area from water, and reinstall the chrome trim.

Does this sound feasible until some day I get crazy and do a frame-off or repaint? Any other thoughts on how I might repair this without damaging the current, and relatively new paint?

Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

best bet would be to remove the back window and see what your dealing with, BUT, you could be opening a can of worms. You probably will not be driving in the rain much and if kept inside your plan should stave off rust through if it's not already. When you take off the trim you'll have a better idea what your dealing with. I would use OSI caulk, we use it for siding and trim and it's available at HD, will stay stuck and flexible for 20 years.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Took the molding off, which was pretty much held on only by gooped up mess of silicone. Clips were there, but not doing anything.

Dug about 2 layers of silicone, etc. out around the window. Looks like I should remove the window to get the mess cleaned up and resealed. There is some rust, but no major cancer, and nothing like the projects I see here on the restore page 

Is it best to use Butyl Tape to install the back light, or use the tube of windshield urethane?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Removed the rear window, and only opened a small can of worms... There were some bad areas in the lower channel that were previously gooped with silicon. I used rust sealer on all of it, and then plugged the holes with Marine Tex (similar to JB Weld). Installed the window with Butyl Tape, then used 3M Window Weld Urethane to go around the window and in the channel as needed. Only one clip stud was in the rusty area, so am able to use the others.

Ordered up a set of new molding clips from AMES, and should be good to go! It could have certainly been a lot worse!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Good deal....should hold you over till the next re-paint


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*window worsche*

Good news, Leeklm! Now you'll be able to wash her, or get caught in the rain with no fear! *NICE!!!* :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That never happened to _me_ with a '66....I always ended up having to have metal patches welded in, etc. You were very lucky indeed!! Congrats.


----------

